#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-26
<aprigio> eae
<Danniel-Lara> opa
<boiko> eaes!
<Danniel-Lara> tu blz ?
<Danniel-Lara> tudo blz ?
<boiko> Danniel-Lara: tudo tranquilo, e aí?
<Danniel-Lara> tud certo e por ai boiko ?
<boiko> Danniel-Lara: tudo também :)
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-27
<Danniel-Lara> buenas
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-28
<ayr_ton> boiko, hoje só vai ter brasileiro na sessão de mms da uds
<ayr_ton> sugiro fazer a sessão em pt-br =x
<Danniel-Lara> ping tiagoscd
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-30
<rafalnx> buteco hj?
<tiagoscd> sim, só uns minutinhos de atraso :)
<rafalnx> valeu
<marcio> bom : )
<Danniel-Lara> buenas
<Geci> Boa noite pessoal :)
<marcio> sou eu
<Rui> Oi boa noite ! Pessoal...
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<omaciel|bbl> buenas
<helioloureiro> boa noite
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<tiagoscd> @voice Danniel-Lara
<tiagoscd> @voice omaciel|bbl
<tiagoscd> @voice helioloureiro
<ubotu-br> tiagoscd: Error: omaciel is not in #ubuntu-br-sc.
<tiagoscd> @devoice kurtkraut
<tiagoscd> @voice omaciel|bbl
<ubotu-br> tiagoscd: Error: omaciel is not in #ubuntu-br-sc.
<tiagoscd> @voice salem_
<tiagoscd> @devoice ayr_ton
<tiagoscd> @voice tiagoscd
<Rui> quero comissão da propaganda...kkkk
<nettux> kd o aprigio?
<omaciel> omaciel arroba redhat ponto com
<Rui> python bom...
<AzorFabricio> Boa Noite!
<AzorFabricio> Comunidade UbuntuMS https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntums/
<Rui> tem gente usando rwin !!!!! rsrsrssrsrsrsrsrs
<nettux> que bacana, o Hélio eu ainda não tinha visto por aqui
<tiagoscd> boa noite pessoal :)
<icaroramires> BOA NOITE \0/
<helioloureiro> boa noite!
<Gedson> Assistindo
<tomatebg> oi
<tomatebg> Boa Noite!
<tomatebg> O UBUNTU Edge é um ótima alternativa! pena que não arrancou!
<tomatebg> era mto inovador!
<nettux> pena mesmo... eu compraria
<tomatebg> Alguma novidade sobre o 13.10?
<AzorFabricio> Eu estou usando 13.10! dboa!
<AzorFabricio> Sobre o novo Wine 1.7? Quem esta usando, vale a pena atualizar?
<Garliene> Boa noite.
<KurtKraut> O omaciel confundiu de milionário. Quem abre o cofre e completa milhões quando a meta falta é o Silvio Santos no TELETON, não o Suttleworth no Indiegogo :P
<omaciel> kurtkraut: hehehe
<tiagoscd> hahaha
<nettux> ele vai te devolver e dizer: Deus te pague.... hahahaha
<icaroramires> thiago tu confirma presença na ENECOMP 2013? ta animado?
<Gedson> O som do Daniel ta muito baixo Tiago
<tiagoscd> Gedson: valeu :)
<Gedson> na ura !
<tomatebg> O SOm do povo ta baixo!
<tomatebg> sim
<diogenes_> boa noite pessoal
<Guest78156> Melhorou demais
<tomatebg> Tem o criança esperança! Antes teve o Edge Esperança
<nettux> nem de capa rosa?
<tomatebg> Me parece que tem pouca gnt vendo!
<aprigio> fala aee
<tiagoscd> @voice aprigio
<aprigio> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HreKruXnn_A&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<tiagoscd> icaroramires: infelizmente não, cancelei ontem minha participação
<tomatebg> kkk
<fabricio> d
<nettux> mas vcs acham que isso procede? sobre o CE/Globo?
<Gedson> o problema q essa galera so quer grana mais do que uma simples doação de 7, 15, 40  reais pow
<salem_> https://plus.google.com/104895622476458942837/posts/6tHN5HwC4Nf
<icaroramires> que pena thiago pra precisando apresentar o universo do ubuntu aque na regiao!
<fabricio> sou novo em linux, estou usando ubuntu 13.04 gostaria de algumas dicas ou algum material de como apronfundar os conhecimentos em linux
<tomatebg> ele trabalha mesmo na canonical pra saber tanto do ubuntu touch kkkkkk
<Garliene> A tá, ouve doações e não aconteceu..e uma grana alta  arrecadaram para o projeto Ubuntu Edge..para onde vai esta grana? Alguém sabe?
<nettux> como participar como tradutor?
<hala> Garliene, o dinheiro retorna às pessoas que contribuíram.
<KurtKraut> GEdit
<tomatebg> o gnome acho que está abandonado
<salem_> Garliene, o dinheiro já foi reembolsado.
<Garliene> hala até para doadores anonimos?
<Gedson> Alguma informação sobre problemas de configuração do LDAP no Ubuntu 12.04?
<Garliene> +salem humm tem isso publicado? Algum link disponivel?
<hala> acredito que nesse caso não.
<tomatebg> O Rytmbox está muito bugado no 12.04! Mudei pro clementine
<KurtKraut> O aprigio usa WindowMaker?! Isso devia se chamar WIDOWmaker :P
<salem_> Garliene, http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge?c=activity
<salem_> Garliene, no final do ultimo post está escrito sobre o reembolso
<Garliene> +salem Obrigada. ;)
<nettux> o WM parece o RW3.11
<omaciel> i3 e' o que uso http://i3-wm.org/
<fabricio> dicas para novato em linux
<KurtKraut> Vejo screenshots de WM com tiling window e sempre me encanto. Mas nunca consegui me adaptar no meu workflow
<KurtKraut> Uso muito browser e acabo usando muito o mouse
<omaciel> hmmm
<Gedson> Alguma informação sobre problemas de configuração do LDAP no Ubuntu 12.04?
<aprigio> eh o poder
<aprigio> KurtKraut, eu uso o windowmaker :)
<aprigio> KurtKraut, wmaker melhor hihihi
<Rui> tem algum provedor melhor Brasil, além locaweb ????
<Rui> melhor no Brasil ?
<KurtKraut> Rui, Locaweb não é bem um provedor :P
<Rui> e ruim
<tiagoscd> melhor do Brasil?
<KurtKraut> Mas tem sim, muitos. Que são mais caros e empresas menores, mas funcionam melhor e o atendimento é muito melhor.
<tiagoscd> melhor do Brasil = não hospedar no Brasil :P
<KurtKraut> Linux é derivado do Minix? No meu entendimento ele foi inspirado em alguns aspectos no Minix.
<Rui> então não tem ? Provedor ?
<KurtKraut> Rui, Quando você fala "provedor" não faz sentido. Locaweb não é provedor de acesso à internet.
<Rui> no Brasil ?
<Garliene> +salem Reveja o link por gentileza, nada consta no final sobre o assunto ok? Se quiser posto aqui a pagina todinha traduzida.
<Rui> kkk como se chama onde  hospendo meu sitio e/ou página...
<Rui> ??
<KurtKraut> Rui, hospedagem de sites, oras :P
<juniorxap> A Caixa Econômica usa o Unix da SCO.
<nettux> servidor de hospedagem, Rui
<Rui> sim nettux ?
<KurtKraut> Rui, e sim, existem sim. Eu diria que a maioria das empresas de hospedagem que são empresas de verdade (com sede, funcionário CLT, paga impostos) são melhores que as grandes UOL Host e Locaweb.
<KurtKraut> Eita, o Hangout aqui para mim parou e deu uma mensagem de erro do Google
<dexteerr> caiu
<Garliene> Cai aqui pra mim :(
<salem_> Garliene, "P.S. We’ve been assured by Paypal that all refunds will be processed within five working days."
<juniorxap> BANHHHH!!!
<Rui> derrunmaram a localweb novamente o foi meu...kkkk
<dexteerr> kkkkkkk
<KurtKraut> aprigio, tiagoscd, salem_ a exibição hangout parou para todo mundo aqui.
<salem_> KurtKraut, o tiago tinha caído, agora deve ter voltado
<dexteerr> voltou..."
<wd_> faiill
<Garliene> +Salem isso eu li..eu digo o mapa das devoluções, ou uma estatistica completa sobre os doadores..
<omaciel> foi pq o tiago caiu
<Garliene> +Salem Isso é um aviso..Eu digo um link mostrando as devoluções entende?
<omaciel> mas o mesmo link deve funcionar
<KurtKraut> salem_, back. Thanks.
<salem_> Garliene, bom, não sei se essa informação é divulgada. A única informação que tenho é que eu fui reembolsado nessa semana com o valor integral.
<omaciel> boa noite a todos
<salem_> Garliene, na aba "funders" tem a lista completa dos contribuidores.
<Rui> estou lendo museu aqui de Jário Araujo Comandos do Linux ...
<Garliene> +salem Que bom vc recebeu..Vou ver esta lista e se acho o que procuro ok?
<tiagoscd> @voice tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> @voice Danniel-Lara
<aprigio> kurtkraut, ta funfando ai?
<aprigio> o hangout ta no ar?
<nettux> aqui tá blz, +aprigio
<aprigio> show
<tiagoscd> tá no ar sim, tinha caído na hora que travou a Net aqui, haha
<helioloureiro> tá dando umas travadas no meu vídeo
<helioloureiro> travou aqui...
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
 * Danniel-Lara fui.................
<Garliene> Boa Noite Danniel
<Rui> normal aqui...
<Rui> rrsrsrrsrsr
<nettux> OI... oi... oi...
<Felipe-PR> Aooooohhhh... BOA NOITE!!! =)) Mais uma vez por aqui...
<tiagoscd> boa :)
<nettux> http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/viber-agora-tambem-disponivel-para-linux/
<nettux> no site oficial do viber não tem nada pra linux...
<kkrico> Pow que bacana, tem irc agora. Vocês estão lendo por aqui ou via youtube?
<Rui> skype era muito bom ! Agora esta mda...
<nettux> concordo com o salem... se tem free porque usar proprietário?
<aprigio> entao. mas isso eh relativo um pouco
<Garliene> :O
<helioloureiro> nettux == Neto?  Oi :-)
<Rui> e o novo viber ?
<nettux> sim... +helio ... nettux = netto
<helioloureiro> agora vi ;-)
<nettux> numa sociedade capitalista alguém tem que ganhar dinheiro... e tem muita coisa bacana paga, mas não custa incentivar o livre...
<nettux> e tem gente que ainda fala mal do livre... hehehe
<nettux> pra estimular o livre não precisa falar mal do proprietário...
<cassimiro> Galera é gravado o programa?
<aprigio> cheapcast
<cassimiro> Precisava ir dormir.
<aprigio> sim
<nettux> pior é achar um telefone com hdmi... ou eu cafundi?
<cassimiro> E ao vivo...
<aprigio> nettux, procura o mk808
<cassimiro> kkkkkkkkkkkkKk..
<aprigio> muito bom
<Rui> rsrrsrrsrsrs
<nettux> o último que ficar é mulher do padre
<cassimiro> Missa do galo.. kkkkkkKk..
<alvaro_> assiste the big bang theory
<nettux> hummm vou procurar saber mais sobre o mk808, gostei da idéia
<nettux> o lost foi um fracasso...
<bete> como instalar o Kernel 3.10.5 no  Ubuntu
<kkrico> Breaking Bad? Ninguem ta acompanhando? Temporada FInal ta sensacional :)
<felipedolinski> Eai galera blz? esse papo de boteco sempre passa?
<Garliene> A nem vcs estão muito mocinhoss...bom mesmo é  True Blood ..rsrs
<Bud> a unica videoconferencia(com mais de uma pessoa) free que conheço é mesmo o hangout! no skype que eu saiba sempre foi pago!
<Bud> Agora só queria saber como aqui no hangout vcs conseguiram com mais de 5 pessoas! Tão pagando ou free? Por que quando fui usar o hangout na primeira vez, li os termos e dizia que até 5 pessoas free!
<tmf_thiago> Sendo assim, já sei como revenge vai terminar....
<salem_> http://www.eikehein.com/kde/heroes/
<Garliene> kkkkkk legal
<nettux> eu costumava ler a última página do livro na biblioteca, antes de leva-lo pra casa
<Rui> Oi boa noite a todos !
<Bud> Aprígio, poderia me responder? ou algum dos outros ?
<Guest44610> oi galera, boa noite. o Aprígio Simões, to aguardando a sua oficina e as suas palestras no encontro de software livre aqui na ilha solteira
<aprigio> Guest44610, bllzzzz
<aprigio> vou estar la
<nettux> se fosse pelo menos o ARJ
<trertgrertr> http://www.engenhariae.com.br/tecnologia/video-mostra-novas-imagens-do-iphone-5s-e-do-iphone-5c/
<Fabricio> Campo Grande-MS que é longe... mais é mais perto de Ilha Solteira!
<Fabricio> Mato Grosso do Sul Pohhhhrrrrraaaa!
<aprigio> ;)
<aprigio> trertgrertr, nem me lembre disso
<aprigio> trertgrertr, se o steve jobs estivesse vivo ele teria morrido de novo so que do coracao ehhee
<Felipe-PR_> Acre... hahaha
<wd_> mas acre existe ???
<wd_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nettux> Rondônia então nem pensar, né?
<wd_> voar para foz também não é tão barato :(
<tiagoscd> wd_: vê se não vale a pena voar até Curitiba e depois pegar outro voo pra Foz
<Garliene> Isso ..\o/
<Felipe-PR_> Poh... Tem as Cataratas em Foz.. 7ª maravilha do mundo hehe
<nettux> O Grupo SOS Linux, né, +helioloureiro ?! :)
<helioloureiro> sim :-)
<Garliene> Que coisa né? A Apple Brasil , não abriu por falta de profissionais e só vai abrir em Dezembro..Poxa e euzinha aqui rsrs
<nettux> eu imagino o que o +aprigio falou sobre o RW8.... hahahaha
<nettux> sparc é risc?
<helioloureiro> sim
<helioloureiro> tem várias gerações de cpu
<helioloureiro> niagara, T5
<helioloureiro> ultra
<nettux> e eu feliz com meu PIII, Amd K6-II...
<euvirus> Boa noite aee rapaziada..
<nettux> pegadinha do malandro....
<ssssdfas> legal mandar o estagiario ir numa papelaria comprar uma carta redonda para enviar uma circular
<nettux> foi um prazer participar
<Garliene> Boa noite a todos.. :D
<nettux> espero participar mais vezes
<nettux> boa noite
<helioloureiro> valeu pessoal
<Guest44610> tchau
<ssssdfas> VIVA WINDOWS 8
<helioloureiro> f-o-i, fui!
<euvirus> boa noite
<helioloureiro> putz... podia ter terminado sem essa
<nettux> um beijo pra  minha mãe
<rodgger> olá
<rodgger>  
<rodgger>  
<cferraz95> O Firefox OS vai ficar mais popular quando ASM.js ficar mais popular :P
<cferraz95> Eu to com o 1.7 aqui mas eu nem cheguei a testar :/
<juliofoz> Heim depois fala um pouco sobre esta restrição de dual boot imposto pela Microsoft, to tentando instalar o ubuntu no meu noteebook novo e nao consigo!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-31
<vrsai> sou eu que bebi pouco?
<vrsai> qual a pauta?
<vrsai> o que teremos hoje?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2015-08-26
<selbor> boa noite ,,  tenho um tablet da samsung gt-p6210 ,, alguem sabe me dizer se é possivel arancar o android e colocar um ubuntu touch ?
<selbor> comecei a usar o linux a 2 semanas e ja coloquei no pc no note dell ,,, estou apaixonado pelo linux ,, só falta meu tablet
